# Millions of eggs contaminated with Salmonella and other news



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There have been salmonella outbreaks all over the world leading back to the source of one commercial producer in South Carolina. FDA claims the place was filthy and saw rodents running around. (surely this didn't happen overnight and how long did the FDA know about the conditions?)

So, theoretically, rats spread salmonella. They claim it's not because of the temp fluxuations that cause the eggs to sweat. 

I'm not a scientist but I think that their first problem in egg manufacturing is washing the "bloom" off the egg to make it look nice and clean. Once the bloom is gone, the porous egg has no defense against any bacteria. Temperature fluxuation can cause bacteria to be sucked out or in.

It's unfortunate that disgusting places like this exist and makes me wonder why an egg would carry salmonella in the first place. Seems like instead of solving the problem, the whole country is told to not eat eggs uncooked. Maybe they should stop washing the eggs and get rid of the rats. 

I was also wondering about "antibiotic free". ALL eggs are antibiotic free. If a chicken is treated, they have to undergo a waiting period. I wondered how they can manage "never antibiotics"? What they say is that if chicks get sick they are separated and treated with antibiotics and not sold as "never antibiotics". 

I know there's been a movement towards "backyard" eggs. I dream of the day that the movement cuts into commercial grower profits. 

Also, Florida is a very easy place to get "backyard beef". There are cows everywhere. I think I could deal with buying beef like that. With chicken-I'm not entirely ready yet. Maybe if I order chicks , pay for their feed and let someone else raise them and process them. 

Okay Sylie, here's my rant!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Where i am in nj everyone has,beef cows or buys meat from local farms, same with meat birds. You pay more but its worth it.
The FDA wont let eggs sell unwashed unfortunately


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> There have been salmonella outbreaks all over the world leading back to the source of one commercial producer in South Carolina. FDA claims the place was filthy and saw rodents running around. (surely this didn't happen overnight and how long did the FDA know about the conditions?)
> 
> So, theoretically, rats spread salmonella. They claim it's not because of the temp fluxuations that cause the eggs to sweat.
> 
> ...


hahahaha! Your rant, I love it!

I agree with the idea that they should not wash off the bloom, I never ever wash my eggs until the second I crack them, if they are dirty when I collect them then first off, that's my bad, I didn't keep a close eye on the nest material and clean it out. Second, if I get lazy and don't clean the nest then I just wipe the eggs with a dry cloth to clean them, how hard would that be to do in a commercial situation? They would have to hire a few people to wipe off the eggs but in reality, in most commercial farms, the chickens don't have nests in the first place, the egg falls onto a conveyor belt underneath the chickens so they aren't dirty and therefore, don't really need to be washed in the first place, imo. The general public, those that don't raise chickens, would, most likely, never know the difference.

As for getting rid of the rats....I would think that is just common sense, clean the barns, scoop up the spilled chicken feed, wash the chickens (cages in the case of commercial places) coops, prevention is the key. What I don't understand is how could a place get that disgusting if the FDA or whomever is responsible, is doing their job and inspecting these places! The fault lies with the egg farm and the FDA but consumers are paying the price for their laziness. 
Here's my theory, lets say, for example, Farm A decides to hire a few people to wipe eggs, that's going to bite into their profit so to counter act that, they raise the price of the eggs. Farm B decides to hire a few people to clean the barns and equipment to avoid washing the eggs, this also bites into profit so they raise their prices also, now, consumers are paying more for eggs in the store and become unhappy about that so they raise their own chickens, this also bites into Farm A and Farm B profits, so they raise the prices again to compensate for the loss. More people get unhappy with the price of eggs and start raising chickens, are you seeing what I'm seeing here?

As far as antibiotic free eggs, maybe I'm misunderstanding you and feel free to straighten me out if I am. If a hen is given antibiotics then you cannot use her eggs for a period of time because the eggs will have the antibiotic in them. (right so far?) So that means that not all eggs are antibiotic free. If Farm A has an outbreak of respiratory illness and has to give antibiotics to 100 chickens, they lose out on the profits from those eggs for said amount of time (raising the price again). OR! As we have already seen, not all farms follow the rules and how do we know they are throwing away those eggs and not just sticking them in with regular eggs figuring no one will know the difference? We don't. (another check mark in the "raise your own chickens" column)

I definitely agree with the backyard beef, I wouldn't mind that at all, as long as they weren't my cows lol! I would also be right there with you on not raising or processing your own chickens, I just can't do it. My oldest girls are 4 yrs old and are just starting to slow down egg production, I will have my girls until they die of natural causes long after they stop laying (hopefully a LONG time).


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> Where i am in nj everyone has,beef cows or buys meat from local farms, same with meat birds. You pay more but its worth it.
> The FDA wont let eggs sell unwashed unfortunately


The FDA needs to get their heads out of their vents on a lot of topics besides this one. I honestly do not believe they ACTUALLY know what they are doing. They are just winging it. (see what I did there? twice? hahahaha....I'm pathetic, I know)


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol good play on words!!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> Lol good play on words!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sylie said:


> hahahaha! Your rant, I love it!
> 
> I agree with the idea that they should not wash off the bloom, I never ever wash my eggs until the second I crack them, if they are dirty when I collect them then first off, that's my bad, I didn't keep a close eye on the nest material and clean it out. Second, if I get lazy and don't clean the nest then I just wipe the eggs with a dry cloth to clean them, how hard would that be to do in a commercial situation? They would have to hire a few people to wipe off the eggs but in reality, in most commercial farms, the chickens don't have nests in the first place, the egg falls onto a conveyor belt underneath the chickens so they aren't dirty and therefore, don't really need to be washed in the first place, imo. The general public, those that don't raise chickens, would, most likely, never know the difference.
> 
> ...


I'm sure things aren't checked often enough . I think at some point they are talking about meat birds , meaning the treated chicks are sold as regular chickens. Another article was about antibiotic free labels do not all mean the same thing.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> I'm sure things aren't checked often enough . I think at some point they are talking about meat birds , meaning the treated chicks are sold as regular chickens. Another article was about antibiotic free labels do not all mean the same thing.


True


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

It is interesting that in UK and Europe chicks are vaccinated against salmonella in the commercial enterprises. They have not had an outbreak in many years, they do not wash the eggs and you can store them on the kitchen counter which is how I always kept my eggs.
They won't vaccinate here in the US b/c the cost is 'prohibitive' (a few pennies at most).
As for vermin running around the premises - I suspect we all have a few in our own areas, but for such a large scale infestation the place needs to be shut down since they are not caring about the human health aspect let alone the animal welfare aspect....
Ok - that's my little rant too girls & boys!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

boskelli1571 said:


> It is interesting that in UK and Europe chicks are vaccinated against salmonella in the commercial enterprises. They have not had an outbreak in many years, they do not wash the eggs and you can store them on the kitchen counter which is how I always kept my eggs.
> They won't vaccinate here in the US b/c the cost is 'prohibitive' (a few pennies at most).
> As for vermin running around the premises - I suspect we all have a few in our own areas, but for such a large scale infestation the place needs to be shut down since they are not caring about the human health aspect let alone the animal welfare aspect....
> Ok - that's my little rant too girls & boys!


That is interesting, I didn't know the UK did that. Seems like it would be a common sense thing but you know how the all mighty dollar rules the country here.

I completely agree the place should be shut down. It's just sad that they have been allowed to operate long enough for it to get to that point. I shudder when I think about all of the eggs and/or meat that came from that place and people have eaten it. Maybe the eggs and/or meat was perfectly fine but it makes me think about dropping a Popsicle in the chicken coop and rinsing it off in the duck pond to be eaten.  (I hope no one is eating breakfast while reading this).


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wait the 5 sec rule doesnt apply?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> Wait the 5 sec rule doesnt apply?


ROFL!!! omg I am laughing so hard. I never thought about the 5 second rule, maybe it does!! Popsicle saved!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I give the really poopy eggs to the crows.
USA has the best scientists in the world paid the big bucks by agriculture and pharma, and what happens is other countries use the ideas and the US plays dumb. 

Funny how you can eat raw pork (tartar) in Europe but not here. It's disgusting what these growers are able to get away with. 

Even with these vegetable/e. coli outbreaks, sounds like they aren't waiting for their manure fertilizer to "cook" before using it.

If us laypeople know all this stuff about keeping food safe, how come these high profit commercial growers don't?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Poultry world article

*Antibiotic free: Ready for the next stage*
Antibiotic free meat: A nightmare or golden opportunity? And where are we at when it comes to reducing the antimicrobials in farm animals? All of this was food for thought at the recent Kemin seminar on this topic.

Antibiotics: they are the greatest discovery and, at the same time, the greatest challenge in human history. For over 60 years, antibiotics made livestock production easier and masked management mistakes on farms around the world. But resistant bacteria have become a threat for animals and humans and we have become too dependent on antibiotics. Kicked off in Sweden in 1986 with the ban on preventive use of antibiotics, banning antimicrobials for non-therapeutic use has since been spreading across Europe and other parts of the world. Over the last years, this has been reflected in a significant drop in the use of preventive antibiotics in many parts of the world. Now it is time to enter the next stage and really become independent of all antibiotics to grow our animal derived products. A dedicated symposium was recently held in Lisbon, Portugal to discuss the challenges and to discuss how we can work towards independency on antibiotics. The seminar was organised by animal nutrition company Kemin.

*Embrace the change*
Dr Chris Nelson, President of Kemin Industries set the stage by asking the audience: Should we embrace or oppose the changes? And is it a good thing that consumers are telling the technical people how animals should be raised and fed? Nelson addressed that going for antibiotic reduction or antibiotic free, a cultural change must be enforced, and more importantly, this change has to be embraced. He further added that this entails that technology and innovation has to be implemented. Also communication and transparency to the consumers is very important. "We should not wait until we have the perfect solution, but do what we can now. At Kemin we have embraced the change and are constantly working on new and innovative nutritional solutions to assist in the antibiotic free challenges," Dr Nelson said.









Going for antibiotic reduction or antibiotic free, a cultural change must be enforced, and more importantly, this change has to be embraced. Photo: Marco Vellinga
*Perdue Foods move to NAE*
All meats that end up in the supermarket is in fact 'antibiotic-free', as all farmers have to comply with the compulsory withdrawal periods (certain amount of days) after animals are treated with antibiotics, to make sure no traces or residues of the drug are left behind. So in theory, the term 'antibiotic-free' doesn't say a lot. We should talk about 'antibiotic-free production', or even better, 'no antibiotics ever'. Another great example of embracing the antibiotic free challenges is Perdue Foods in the US. It took several years and a lot of preparation work at their contract farmers, but in 2016, all the efforts led to the status of 100% No Antibiotics Ever (NAE) for all the Perdue brands. "NAE means that all animals, from hatchery or birth, until slaughter are not treated with any antibiotics, also referred to as NAE (no antibiotics ever). This term is really taking off in the United States," explained Mike Leventini, director of live production at Perdue Foods.

*Measures by Perdue to reach the NAE level included:*


preheating of the barn (so the young chicks are not placed on cold litter),
extra attention on the breeders and sanitation and cleaning of the eggs,
improved vaccination programmes (to step up the bird's immune system),
more space and increased down time between flocks.
In the hatcheries, the company improved the hatchery sanitation and processes and all animal products or by-products were removed from the chicken's diet.

*Learning curve on marketing*
For many companies it is also a learning curve how to communicate and market these kinds of processes, with trial and error. This was experienced by Douglas George, Director of Purchasing at Chipotle Mexican Grill in the US since 2012. With over 2,500 restaurants, Chipotle is a big player in the North America food market. In 2016, the company purchased a whopping amount of 114,907,595 pounds of chicken, 11,160,976 pounds and 53,495,656 pounds of beef from their suppliers. Already in the early 90s, the company decided to start going for antibiotic free meat, first with pork, later with chicken and beef. Chipotle uses meat that is raised without sub-therapeutic antibiotics and added hormones. If an animal falls sick, the company's protocols require that farmers bring them back to health in the most responsible manner possible. "We have faced and still face a number of challenges. One is the amount of antibiotic free meat (and back-up supply) for our growing number of restaurants. We simply grow faster than the industry can handle. Also labelling is a challenge (as the consumer can get confused with all the terminology on antibiotic free). Mr George mentioned that antibiotic free production is often paired and linked with other topics such as increased welfare and sustainability. We call it the halo-effect. And to use this wisely in our communication to our customers is something we have learned over time. Marketing the antibiotic free approach works well if you include NGOs to tell your story or chefs for example that advocate the quality of our meat," explained Mr George.









During the last decades, the continuing rapid development of antimicrobial resistance (AMR) has emerged as a major global public health concern. Photo: Dreamstime
something similar. Think of organic acids, plant extracts, probiotics, prebiotics etc. According to Dr Crisp, this leads to an ongoing dialogue between nutritionists, veterinarians and companies on what to use and when. Dr Crisp: "As a veterinarian I always advise to focus on prevention of diseases that require antibiotic use, because an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. In practice this means: supplying clean water, good quality feed, fresh air, a dry environment and promoting of a good gut microbiome".

*Random use for intestinal problems*
Another challenge is the way veterinarians use the antibiotics and for what type of diseases. "We see a lot of variations in the use of veterinary drugs among European countries", explained Jeroen Dewulf, professor in Veterinary Epidemiology at Ghent University in Belgium. "Results from the EFFORT, a collaborative research project, co-financed by the European Union showed that that antibiotic use is different per country. The study looked at 181 broiler farms in nine European countries and noticed that the majority of the antibiotic treatments were given between day one and day seven (47% of the treatments). But maybe a more interestingly result of the study was that we saw that random antibiotics were used for intestinal problems. Veterinarians are trained to find out which bacteria is causing the intestinal problems and then make a decision for a certain / most appropriate product. In theory, there shouldn't be much variation in product use among vets in Europe", said Dewulf. The same problem was seen in the treatment of respiratory diseases in pigs where also a great variety of products were used among vets, to treat the same problem.









For over 60 years, antibiotics made production easier and masked management mistakes on farms around the world. Photo: Dreamstime

*A jungle of labels*
An important prerequisite in having stickers/labels on the meat package is that claims should not be misleading for the consumer. In the US for example, the claims Natural and Antibiotic free / No antibiotic residues are not registered claims. Antibiotic free can be misleading and just a marketing trick, as all meat in the supermarket are free of traces or residues as farmers simply have to comply with the withdrawal period / waiting time when an antibiotic is used. In the EU, meat can have relevant information or a label on the package about a certain certification programme or type of housing. In 2017, the Netherlands introduced a 'no antibiotic ever' claim on pork ('Antibioticavrij Leven', introduced by Keten Duurzaam Varkensvlees). These products are sold in a selection of Dutch supermarkets. Germany has for example Value-Schwein, meat raised from pigs that never received antibiotics. A list of claims that can be found in the market is listed in the interactive picture above.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

*Impact of egg sweating on Salmonella penetration*
Salmonella enteritidis prevalence in eggs is a major concern to the egg industry.

Salmonella can be introduced into an egg through some 10,000 pores in the shell and entry could be facilitated by "egg sweating" or the formation of condensation on shell eggs, when they are moved from a cold to a warm environment with a minimum relative humidity.









Salmonella can be introduced into an egg through some 10,000 pores in the shell. Photo: Koos Groenewold
Egg sweating occurs at many points during processing and transportation in the egg industry and Salmonella penetration into egg contents can increase when refrigerated eggs are moved to a warmer temperature. This occurs when eggs are tempered before wash, to minimise thermal cracks and before or after cold truck transportation if the ambient temperature and relative humidity permit.

The effect of egg sweating on S. enteritidis penetration into shell eggs over a sixweek storage period at 4°C was assessed. The question to be answered is whether the occurrence of egg sweating is harmful to egg safety. Samples of shell rinse, shell emulsion, and egg contents were enumerated and assessed for prevalence of S. enteritidis over a six week storage period at 4°C. No S. enteritidis counts were obtained from the egg shell rinse, shell emulsion, or egg contents. In these experiments egg sweating did not increase S. enteritidis penetration into the shell emulsion across treatment during the six weeks storage.

The decreasing trend of S. enteritidis prevalence obtained over the study period indicate that refrigeration is effective at inhibiting SE growth. Egg sweating occurring under common egg handling practices is not harmful to egg safety.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

*DUH!!!!!* (me)

*Laying hens stick to their own routine*
Egg laying chickens have their own routine and daily schedule that they rigidly stick to, differentiating them from others in the flock.

That's the current conclusion around ongoing research work being carried out by animal welfare researchers at the University of Berne, Switzerland, who have been tracking bird behaviour in multi-level aviaries.

*Not all birds want to go outside*
The researchers have found that within an aviary there are some birds that choose to go outdoors all the time, and some who never go out.

Animal welfare researcher Michael Toscano said preliminary studies suggested that chickens who went outside had healthier bones and lungs and may even be happier. Birds that regularly go out also had higher markers for neural growth. Research in rats has shown that low levels of neurons led to chronically depressed rodents.









The researchers used infrared beams that recognised individual chips tied around the birds' legs, recording their identity, time and location on a computer, allowing them to see how often the bird's travelled up and down the tiers of the aviary during the day. Photo: Shutterstock
*Which birds are more likely to go outside?*
Trackers have been placed on the birds and Mr Toscano is keen to learn which factors make the birds more or less likely to go outside and how keep bone damage affects a bird's mobility and egg production.

The researchers used infrared beams that recognised individual chips tied around the birds' legs, recording their identity, time and location on a computer, allowing them to see how often the bird's travelled up and down the tiers of the aviary during the day.

*Every bird has its own unique routine*
"So far they've found each bird's daily routine is unique, and it follows the same schedule every day. We didn't expect it to be so consistent that you could tell it's a separate animal just from looking at the graphs," he told the journal Popular Science.

Christine Nicol, professor of animal welfare at the University of Bristol, who has written "The Behavioural Biology of Chickens," said the study looked as though it had a very promising recording system.

"Individual tracking of individuals within large groups is an important goal, but it has been difficult to get the technology, which promises so much, to actually work in practice."


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> I give the really poopy eggs to the crows.
> USA has the best scientists in the world paid the big bucks by agriculture and pharma, and what happens is other countries use the ideas and the US plays dumb.
> 
> Funny how you can eat raw pork (tartar) in Europe but not here. It's disgusting what these growers are able to get away with.
> ...


I really don't get that, how the U.S. can figure this out but not pass it on to the general public as common knowledge. If we know this (like you said) then why doesn't everyone? Why are articles like the ones that you posted not put in mainstream media?


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Sylie said:


> I really don't get that, how the U.S. can figure this out but not pass it on to the general public as common knowledge. If we know this (like you said) then why doesn't everyone? Why are articles like the ones that you posted not put in mainstream media?


Short answer - it doesn't sell copy. Death, dismemberment, disease and war sell - stuff like this doesn't. Also, so many folks rely on the Gov't/industry to take care of them - it's only people like us who question things that really care about what is happening.
I think people are slowly waking up to the fact that the Gov't/industry has been lying to us for decades (shock huh?)


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

boskelli1571 said:


> Short answer - it doesn't sell copy. Death, dismemberment, disease and war sell - stuff like this doesn't. Also, so many folks rely on the Gov't/industry to take care of them - it's only people like us who question things that really care about what is happening.
> I think people are slowly waking up to the fact that the Gov't/industry has been lying to us for decades (shock huh?)


Oh, right! I didn't think of it like that. Thank you.

My husband is a huge politics fan so it really is not a shock for me, I see the crap they pull all the time on the various news sources my husband watches and it is sickening. The people we are supposed to trust with our health and safety can't even be decent human beings.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

In the last 10 years since the beginning of the vaping movement, I have learned ALL about the FDA , lying cheating, money,what really runs the country.... I don't trust anyone of them, and they all need to drown in the swamp! 

I have eaten raw pork tartar in Germany. You can't tell me it's not possible. Just l like "natural" ways of reducing salmonella. Salmonella does live in the ground. But I do think leaving the bloom and general cleanliness can eliminate most of it in eggs. 

I'll be glad to grow my own. I had a green thumb in NY, but it did not follow me. It's harder here.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Since becoming an herbalist (17 yrs ago) I have learned a lot about the FDA too, I couldn't agree more with what you said except this...drowning in a swamp is not good enough, they should drown in a swamp then be run over by a few trucks then tarred and feathered and then get the snot beaten out of them by a large flock of assorted poultry, then we could give them some synthetics for their resulting headache (a LOT of synthetics...truckloads)

I agree with leaving the bloom on and keeping things clean to help prevent the salmonella issue.
I was just reading an article on "Eat by Date" website and one of the things they say is: "Bacteria can exist on the outside of an eggshell. After all, an egg leaves a hen's body via the same path as their feces and then they sit on them." I immediately got a visual of a chicken sitting like a human on a pile of eggs, legs crossed at the knee reading a newspaper hahahaha! Someone doesn't know that when a hen is "sitting" on her eggs, her vent is usually not the part of her that is touching the eggs. (I'm still chuckling at the visual lol)

here's the article if you are interested: http://www.eatbydate.com/salmonella-in-eggs/


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-24065908
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23721866


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like Perdue has decided that chickens lives matter too.

*Perdue Farms commits to higher broiler welfare*
Major US poultry producer Perdue Farms has announced a significant commitment to the welfare of the poultry it rears.

The four-part plan, developed with farmers, academics and animal welfare groups, looks to accelerate the company's progress in animal care. It said the changes would help strengthen relationships with farmers, build trust and create a 'care culture' for the future.

*Chickens expressing normal behaviour*
Bruce Stewart-Brown, Perdue senior vice-president of food safety, quality and live production, said the company wanted to create a shed environment in which chickens could express normal behaviour.

He added the company had learned from its new organic poultry producers and their more holistic husbandry techniques. "From lessons learned from organic chicken houses, it's clear that there can be a general health benefit with increased activity and that is a big focus of our plan."

Customers supported the announcement. Karen Meleta, vice-president of consumer and corporate communications at retailer Shop Rite, said: "We are very encouraged by Perdue's efforts on animal care and we hope to move forward with them as they progress and we congratulate them on this commitment."

*Changes announced by Perdue Farms*


A commitment to retrofitting 200 chicken houses with windows by the end of 2016 to compare bird health and activity to enclosed housing.
Improved relationships with poultry farmers, including an open dialogue about best practices in animal care, considering the farmers' well-being and connecting animal care to pay and incentives.
A study of enrichments such as perches and bales of hay to encourage activity with a goal to double the activity of chickens in the next three years.
A commitment to design and implement an approach to starter nutrition that better supports birds as they develop their immune and skeletal systems.
A commitment to implement controlled atmosphere stunning at all slaughterhouses.
Implementation of video monitoring of catching crews and transport vehicles with weekly spot checks.
*Improvement in animal welfare*
Welfare organisations also gave the thumbs-up, with the Humane Society of the United States saying the shift towards controlled atmosphere slaughter was a particularly important animal welfare improvement.

Senior director of food policy Josh Balk said Perdue's new animal welfare policy was 'precedent setting', while Leah Garces, Compassion in World Farming executive director, said it was a 'momentous' first step in the right direction.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-24065908
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23721866


Did anyone think to test the inspectors hands, feet, instruments, clip boards, etc? What about their grain supplier? Are the pigs born at the same place they all get them from? Animals can carry salmonella. How about the trucks that make the deliveries?

Thanks for the articles, NM.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Did anyone think to test the inspectors hands, feet, instruments, clip boards, etc? What about their grain supplier? Are the pigs born at the same place they all get them from? Animals can carry salmonella. How about the trucks that make the deliveries?
> 
> Thanks for the articles, NM.


I would like to fully read the second article to find out the summary results..


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

After reading those articles (ty NM) I feel like saying "neener neener it's not just chickens and eggs" It's always the chickens and eggs that get the bad rap for salmonella and I think it has something to do with media, you never hear about the pigs or any other animals that carry it from media, you only see articles in main stream about eggs. I was glad to see that article. I just wish it was hyped as much as eggs.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Romaine lettuce from arizona was recalled due to salmonella


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> Romaine lettuce from arizona was recalled due to salmonella


Oh really? I haven't heard about that one, when did that happen?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That''s what happens when they use animal fertilizer and don't let it compost to a high enough temperature to kill salmonella and bacteria.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Sylie said:


> Oh really? I haven't heard about that one, when did that happen?


Still ongoing I believe - lots of folks sick.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

boskelli1571 said:


> Still ongoing I believe - lots of folks sick.


OH, that's not good. I hope they get it under control soon!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It happened 2 weeks ago


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's hard to trust any food anymore. However modern technology will catch people red handed one day if not already.


----------

